
Robert Morris was convicted under the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act in 1990 - pk
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Tappan_Morris
======
cperciva
Is there really anyone here who didn't know this already? The Morris worm is
as much an essential part of Internet history as the development of BSD UNIX,
the creation of the Web, or the millenial dot-com bubble.

~~~
fondue
I knew about the worm but I'm not exactly a fan of the person so I had no idea
he was a co-founder of Y Combinator. Next think I know you'll be telling me
that a movie actress helped invent a torpedo guidance system.

~~~
nailer
It's a bit sad that most people know of Morris for his destructive, rather
than constructive actions, but Paul Graham seems to be more of the 'face' of
YCombinator.

~~~
cperciva
However destructive the Morris worm may have been, my understanding is that it
wasn't _deliberately_ so. I'd say it falls very much into the traditional
hacker style of "creative endeavours".

------
medianama
rtm?

I remember it was in our text book.

